# Ruddy Duck



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 25, 2020)

Here are a few from last week in the interior of BC. These ducks are so weird!

In case anyone is interested I am now offering digital consultation services for bird photographers - details here - http://www.glennbartley.com/photoworkshops/Workshops/DigitalWorkshops.htm

Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/2500 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Exposure compensation: -1/3
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2020)

Excellent pictures. I especially like the 3rd one.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 26, 2020)

Great pics, especially the third one !


----------

